# OBDII connection?



## 107373 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hello everyone, new user alert!!!!
I have recently bought my first MH, a Tribute650. I'm interested in getting a Scanguage (it's the engineer in me!) but don't know where the connector is in the van (Fiat X250).
Anyone know?
By the way, my van has the black rear doors etc that Tribute_650 mentioned....do I have an early 08 model?
Will update you all on the van as I get to know it, including modifying it for my disabled wife.

Keep it between the hedges! Tribute.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Tribute someone on the mh-list has had an email back saying that it isn't suitable for the new Ducato engine....so looks like you are out of luck

Carol


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Tribute, Welcome :lol: 

I am not all that familiar with Scanguage but I think the tributes onboard computer gives all the info Scanguage does except fault codes, but I bet there is a way to make it do that ie I got fault codes from my old Jag and the lads Fiesta by holding down certain buttons whist turning on the ignition ....


----------



## Rio (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi tribute ,
Regarding the eobd 11 on your x250 , you may be farmiliar with the general information that eobd provides , via codes and live data and freeze frame info , and vehicle id.with the ability to wipe fault code memorys and re set warning lamps ,this often enough to trace engine running faults,
The programs to interrogate the body and security modules can be the domain of dealerships only or specialists ,this is due to the complex nature of can bus systems on new vehicles.
Be careful if you do any electrical alterations , its due to the power manager built into the system,which reqs interfaces connected to aditional loads , you can get all sorts of charging and system shutdown faults.
This is general info but it does apply to your x250,


----------



## 107373 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the relpies, i'll have word with my friendly service techs!
i may just look for an alternative toy!


----------

